# How to join the two partitions? Is it really required or should I leave like this?



## Dongay Rajasekhar Panda (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I was trying to free some memory from the partition E (Operating System was loaded here) and unfortunately I was ended with re-installing the OS...

Now my total hard disk (80GB) is:-

C:\ with 17.5GB
D:\ with 2GB-----OS was loaded here..
E:\ with 17.5GB
F:\ with 17.5GB
G:\ with 19.7GB

The problem is I want to install applications in C:\ (This was my idea before installing OS)...But now after installing OS in D:\ I was left with 700MB free space...

What I fear is "Eventhough I install all applications in C:\ some space in D:\ is also used...i mean in common files and program files...Is my fear correct??

Shall I leave like this or join partitions C and D??

If I need to joing C and D partitions...Please suggest me a safe method..

Advance Thanks to all of you


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: How to join the two partitions? Is it really required or should I leave like this*

i hate extra partitions.....exactly because of the reason you mentioned...no space to install programs
try partition magic,it will save your data AND merge the partitions


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 1, 2006)

you're right, I've alloted 7 GB just for XP and it goes as low as 1.5GB free space thanks to commmon files.
If "C:" and "D:" are pimary partitions then you can merge them pretty easily.
to check right click "my computer" then click on "manage". In the "disk managemant" you'll see something similar to this
*img473.imageshack.us/img473/6166/partitionskd7.jpg
The green covering over the last 4 partitions means they are extended ones. first 3 are primary.
If "C" and "D" are primary in your case then simply install windows again. when at the partition defining screen, delete both the partitions. The result will be RAW space of 19.5 GB (17.5 + 2). now simply create partitions as you would like to.


----------



## rohan (Oct 1, 2006)

well.. all i need is a free tool to simply resize my paritition. My C:/ is just 20 GB (in a 160GB drive) that is giving me loads of troubles since it is the primary drive (and i'm too lazy to manage my partitions across games, movies etc. wisely) so i dump all of it in C:/. I have around 60 GB free space (i.e unallocated). please help.. thanks a lot


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 1, 2006)

can you give a screenshot. It will be a lot easier then


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: How to join the two partitions? Is it really required or should I leave like this*

Use Partition Magic to merge the drivers.


----------



## rohan (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: How to join the two partitions? Is it really required or should I leave like this*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Use Partition Magic to merge the drivers.



but partition magic isn't free... and it's evaluation doesn't allow me to resize my drive. Also, with partition magic, I get the following error when i start it:

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/9113/partitionerrornq3.th.png


----------

